# Nitrous with high mileage



## 97maximaSE (Apr 15, 2004)

My maxima has 130,000 miles on the engine and tranny. DO you think that i could run a 75 shot without damaging my engine. I am stock except for cold air intake and a new muffler. Would i have to run a lower shot instead or no nitrous at all??


----------



## 97maximaSE (Apr 15, 2004)

sorry about the double thread. I don't know what happened i guess i clicked submit thread too many times.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Is it 5spd? If so i'd be worried about my clutch slipping especially if it's the original stock clutch, i don't know about the 70 shot on your particular car but sometime's less is best! If you run a lower shot say 50 shot you may keep yourself from having major probs later, this is just my outlook but i wouldn't get to over anxious with the 70 shot!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

make it a wet kit.


----------



## 97maximaSE (Apr 15, 2004)

My car is an auto. I would definitely go with the wet kit.


----------



## RacinConcept (Jun 22, 2002)

Make sure to do your homework whenever going into a project. Other's experience is your lesson. I'd start with a low shot of nitrous and slowly work up from there. Make sure you have some monitoring accessories like an EGT, fuel press, n20 pressure etc.

With my car at 120k miles, i just found out i have a small leak in my head gasket that needs replacing. Just remember that maintenance is gonna be more important than ever. Dont rush and be smart and you should be fine.

-Andrew-


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Exactly the advice anyone need's before getting all hot and horny for the nitrous!


----------

